# Brain Tease:  Neutral current on a 3ph 4wire 277/480 system (contractors)



## jar546 (Feb 12, 2011)

Had to brush off my rust for this one.

What is the neutral current on a 3ph, 4 wire 277/480vac system with the following current draw on the phases?

A=160A

B=180A

C=100A

I guess you can reduce the neutral size on this one..LOL


----------



## chris kennedy (Feb 12, 2011)

I got 72A considering no inductive/non-linear loads. Don't know how to post the formula, problem with square root symbol.


----------



## jar546 (Feb 12, 2011)

Damn you Chris!  Right on the money!  Congrats and thank you.  72.11 so I will have to give that one to you


----------



## jar546 (Feb 12, 2011)

I am going to have to throw you a feeder circuit problem for 8 motors of something like that.  I just don't think I can stump you!


----------



## chris kennedy (Feb 12, 2011)

jar546 said:
			
		

> Damn you Chris!


Love you too, Happy Valentines Day.


----------

